# Who is more complicated gender: men or women?



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

women


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

Watch Key Phone said:


> Transgender is not a gender. It's just an umbrella word that means someone who isn't the gender they were assigned at birth.


I didn't say it was, and a transgender is forced into the role of both genders. Some closet it by having their sex dictate their gender, others become more androgynous, and a few synthesize their internal feelings with their external reality allowing their gender to represent their sex. I would say that that's far more complicated because the vast majority of the world can't relate to your identity.

On an unrelated matter, I wonder what defines _gender_ for the sexes? Is it dependent upon their sexual orientation? After all, both sexes can possess strong characteristics of their opposites. So if a woman is masculine, or a man feminine, what exactly does that mean? Is a gay, self-identifying feminine man the feminine gender? Does it depend on his choice? Is there a criteria for gender? Semantics.

It all seems a bit ambiguous to me.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

Ugh, complicated men, the reason for my existence!


----------



## Watch Key Phone (Mar 29, 2013)

Ephemerald said:


> I didn't say it was, and a transgender is forced into the role of both genders. Some closet it by having their sex dictate their gender, others become more androgynous, and a few synthesize their internal feelings with their external reality allowing their gender to represent their sex. I would say that that's far more complicated because the vast majority of the world can't relate to your identity.
> 
> On an unrelated matter, I wonder what defines _gender_ for the sexes? Is it dependent upon their sexual orientation? After all, both sexes can possess strong characteristics of their opposites. So if a woman is masculine, or a man feminine, what exactly does that mean? Is a gay, self-identifying feminine man the feminine gender? Does it depend on his choice? Is there a criteria for gender? Semantics.
> 
> It all seems a bit ambiguous to me.


Gender is completely unrelated to sexual orientation. Gender is defined as someone's internal sense of identity. It's difficult to explain it much more than that, because it is very individual. Someone is the gender they say they are, it's as simple as that. A gay feminine man is still a man if that's how he identifies himself.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

The opposite sex is likely to appear more complicated to each of us.


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

Each gender is complex to the other (but all in all, I feel women are more complicated. Men are simple and we insist on making them complicated.)

That said - saw this today. Guys need to figure out how to make women cum. :tongue:

Lesbians Are Having More Orgasms Than Straight Women


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Women. There is a reason they were thought to have hysteria...


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

Neither, people are pretty predictable. Stop getting sidetracked by their bullshit and you'll see that neither is particularly complicated or hard to understand.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Short answer: Yes.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

it all comes down to personality types and tri types, gender not being the issue


----------



## asperger (Dec 22, 2014)

Poetic question.


----------



## Ziggurat (Jun 12, 2010)

The question is too broad to have a satisfying answer.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

it all depend on the personality types of the Men and Woman in question, and how they were brought up. I would think more women are complicated?


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

EDLC said:


> Women willingly admit to being complicated


I've been collecting memories of things people say, women are amazingly complicated, some are very contradicting. My fav memories are about what some psychologist say (friends) and some of my fav favs: the ones coming from a female psychologist about the things she can't afford to say to women who visited her (regarding their own stuff).

As an intj I've learned (with lots of frustration) that line a lot of old intjs say regarding relationships, it goes in diff forms but it's something like:

"_and then she came like after 4 years and said -I not get it-_"
"_now I understand what you meant_"

but hey we all are complicated for something


----------



## VacantPsalm (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm going to have to guess that girls are more complicated. There aren't any constants in personality based on gender, so the only variables to look at are genetics and how society treats them. (Unless I'm missing another thing.)

I don't think any natural penis issues are going to live up to the complexity of periods and pregnancy. And I don't know if life is easier when you're a dude or a chick, but I get the feeling being a dude is more simple either way. I don't even have a clue what it would be like if showing some skin created reactions that lasted more than 1 second. (I want a gf who's played with that a lot so she can explain it to me. :c )

So yea, who wins the complexity race will always depend on individual; but I think women have a head start... and I'm a little jealous.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

Why do we make generalizations about an entire gender and not just accept individuality ? Do you really think that all women are complicated and all men are simple?


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

Gender is fluid, which makes this discussion even more complex (meaning pointless). I still don't understand why people still talk about men vs women.


----------



## asperger (Dec 22, 2014)

If everyone is blabbering about how special they are - aren't they the same (boring)?
What amazes me is why do people always point out "every woman is special, generalization is seed of Satan, blah blah".
If that was true where would be no such a thing like marketing or fame.

We live on the Gaussian curve...


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

People are complicated (or complex) by definition - that's the reason why PerC exists. 

It also doesn't help us in our personal development that people tend to add a bunch of unwarranted expectations on us based solely on our gender. I believe that it can be very complicated to be a man or a woman in our society, since society tries to tell us who we ought to be rather than allowing us space to just be the individual we are meant to be. This can be confusing and damaging to us; it is dangerous to try to make a person into someone else than they are.

Sure, if you are a man or a woman who fits right in with the stereotypes and you don't have to conform to fit gender dictated patterns, you might be seen/see yourself as 'less complicated', but the truth is that it's a bit more complex than that.


----------



## Dabbling (Nov 2, 2013)

Swede said:


> People are complicated (or complex) by definition - that's the reason why PerC exists.
> 
> It also doesn't help us in our personal development that people tend to add a bunch of unwarranted expectations on us based solely on our gender. I believe that it can be very complicated to be a man or a woman in our society, since society tries to tell us who we ought to be rather than allowing us space to just be the individual we are meant to be. This can be confusing and damaging to us; it is dangerous to try to make a person into someone else than they are.
> 
> Sure, if you are a man or a woman who fits right in with the stereotypes and you don't have to conform to fit gender dictated patterns, you might be seen/see yourself as 'less complicated', but the truth is that it's a bit more complex than that.


Men are more complicated because they think there are simple solutions...(joke) :laughing:

Obviously women are more complicated, if by that the meaning is *less straightforward in speech*

This thread reminds me of that quote in HHGTTG, where all that the Dolphins did was muck around in the water having a good time, while the humans worked their socks off...and the question was posed as to who had made the better life choice...

The better I get to know someone, the more complex they gat and the more I despair of ever understanding them; people can be intriguing. Non complex people can get boring... :kitteh:


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

Dabbling said:


> Obviously women are more complicated, if by that the meaning is *less straightforward in speech*


See, this is a great example of something that I think girls/women are taught - we are often encouraged not to express right out what we truly want.



> This thread reminds me of that quote in HHGTTG, where all that the Dolphins did was muck around in the water having a good time, while the humans worked their socks off...and the question was posed as to who had made the better life choice...
> 
> The better I get to know someone, the more complex they gat and the more I despair of ever understanding them; people can be intriguing. Non complex people can get boring... :kitteh:


So long and thanks for all the fish...

Yes, complex can sometimes be (and sometimes only seem) more interesting but can also lead to more drama than what's productive. For example, sometimes 'perpetually pissed off' is just poor attitude (as in a unattractive personality base-line), even though we can translate it into a seemingly intriguing inner struggle with darkness and frustration based on past trauma. ;-)


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

Compared to me, everyone else seems complicated.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Me. I am my own gender.
I'm complex as hell, I'm also a giant robot.
Checkm8 atheists.

Gender is fluid and individuals belonging to a category can share similar patterns but cannot be defined as a whole by their gender. Some women break my brain and some men smash it to bits. I disagree that trans people are more "complicated to understand", the process and origins might be but I think it's limiting to make broad assumptions, even more so since it means invalidating their being a man or woman regardless of DSAB. Also genderqueer/agender people. Seriously, men vs women is such a laughable concept.

I tend to get along with and understand men better because of added bluntness and leftovers of pointless gender roles, as well as hating gossip and most societal influenced female interests and behaviors, but that's less about the gender itself and more about the primitive system forced down people's throats. 

Understanding a specific individual and their own personality is way more fun and rewarding. :kitteh:


----------



## Dabbling (Nov 2, 2013)

Swede said:


> See, this is a great example of something that I think girls/women are taught - we are often encouraged not to express right out what we truly want.
> 
> 
> So long and thanks for all the fish...
> ...


Ah, Swede, I never saw your inner INFP before... :kitteh: I'll take the intriguing inner struggle every time... :happy: :kitteh:


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

Dabbling said:


> Ah, Swede, I never saw your inner INFP before... :kitteh: I'll take the intriguing inner struggle every time... :happy: :kitteh:


lol - I thought that was a perfect example of 'mature INTJ'; don't make things more complex than they really are. Less drama & less BS & less dealing with other people's issues = pretty happy & more relaxing life.


----------



## Dabbling (Nov 2, 2013)

Swede said:


> lol - I thought that was a perfect example of 'mature INTJ'; don't make things more complex than they really are. Less drama & less BS & less dealing with other people's issues = pretty happy & more relaxing life.


Well, I'll only take the intense inner struggles of a select few...:laughing:


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

Dabbling said:


> Well, I'll only take the intense inner struggles of a select few...:laughing:


Hmmm, I have enough just dealing with my own struggles tbh XD


----------



## Neuroticon (Jun 29, 2012)

Vaginas are definitely more complicated than penises.


----------



## Dabbling (Nov 2, 2013)

Swede said:


> Hmmm, I have enough just dealing with my own struggles tbh XD


Knowing they are there is the first sign...
Dealing with them is the second...

Visualise with me an inner darkness...a meteoric struggle...a massive cataclysmic torrential downpour...the heroes and villains struggle titanically to overcome of die in the attempt.... OR, ladies and gents, we can call it BS...

:laughing: now!


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Who is more complicated gender: men or women? whether its about love and sex or to have as friends or family member or to be one yourself


Women no doubt, with their complex psychology and biology...

But then again, I'm a man, so...


----------



## mental blockstack (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm complicated. But not as complicated as I make everything :wink:


----------



## Kazoo The Kid (May 26, 2013)

What a stupid question.

"Hey who is more simple? Black people or white people?"


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Kazoo said:


> What a stupid question.
> 
> "Hey who is more simple? Black people or white people?"


I think the OP was more so attempting to draw people's opinions of the other gender and what it is that we find so complicated about the other. Poorly worded, maybe, but I doubt most people actually think one gender is more complicated than the other. Men are complicated to women, and vice versa. That much is obvious.

Now, to add to the topic at hand;

Even being a woman myself, I can readily say that we're complicated as fuck. We expect men to pick up on hidden cues (I knowingly do this, but I don't get mad when they don't pick up on them, I really just do it to see what they're capable of picking up on), we expect the same amount of emotional reciprocation, we want said reciprocation in the same way we project it onto them. Basically, a lot of women just want women with penises. Men are never going to be able to completely understand us unless we straight up tell them what it is we want without beating around the bushes. 

Men can be complicated because often times they want so many things, like a real relationship but are afraid to commit. Many women don't understand why it's hard for men to commit, and this lack of understanding is mutual for men. Why do women want us to commit so much? Why do we have to put our freedom at risk?

Men and women are very, very different, and idk, it might just be me but just accepting that knowledge instead of trying to eradicate these qualities in the particular gender would be a huge step in understanding the opposite gender.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid (May 26, 2013)

perpetuallyreticent said:


> I think the OP was more so attempting to draw people's opinions of the other gender and what it is that we find so complicated about the other. Poorly worded, maybe, but I doubt most people actually think one gender is more complicated than the other. Men are complicated to women, and vice versa. That much is obvious.
> 
> Now, to add to the topic at hand;
> 
> ...


Yea sure. Women are mysterious creatures with hidden motives men will never understand. Totally. Like fairies.

Men and women are different, but why the fuck it always a competition? Whose the MOST different. Who SUFFERS MORE. 

I'm tired of every thread in this section being a stupid fucking Men Vs Female contest. No ones trying to understand anything. They are just attempting to feed their egos and antagonize each other.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Usually, the person within their gender, that has an ego problem. Ego, always gets in the way of being understood.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Kazoo said:


> Yea sure. Women are mysterious creatures with hidden motives men will never understand. Totally. Like fairies.
> 
> Men and women are different, but why the fuck it always a competition? Whose the MOST different. Who SUFFERS MORE.
> 
> I'm tired of every thread in this section being a stupid fucking Men Vs Female contest. No ones trying to understand anything. They are just attempting to feed their egos and antagonize each other.


Sadly it'll probably always be a competition for most people. But there are a select amount of us that actually understand that differences don't equal bad or good, but rather are exactly what they are; differences. If we were all the same, nothing would be worth it. Oh, men get every single hidden cue and motive a woman sends out their way? Well shit, where's the fun in that?

We like complaining about the differences, ultimately. It's a love-hate kind of thing. We thrive on just how different we are as genders, and either try to mend the bridges of those differences to come to an understanding, or berate the other gender for the same thing. 

It's all stupid shit and will forever be stupid, but it's how it is. Men don't fully understand women, and women don't fully understand men.


----------



## asperger (Dec 22, 2014)

perpetuallyreticent said:


> We expect men to pick up on hidden cues (I knowingly do this, but I don't get mad when they don't pick up on them, I really just do it to see what they're capable of picking up on)


WHYYYYYYYYYYY? Why?


----------



## VacantPsalm (Dec 22, 2014)

asperger said:


> WHYYYYYYYYYYY? Why?


Mindfulness is hot as hell..... Well, at least that's what I would guess, because that's how I feel.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Kazoo said:


> What a stupid question.
> 
> "Hey who is more simple? Black people or white people?"


I don't think complication is even a good or a bad thing - nor am I trying to compete or compare between the 2 gender - I've stated my opinion on the topic matter already . I'm more intrigue by what people take in complication as , that was my intention of the thread . For ex : when answering this question I think it's more complicated for women to go shirtless in public than it is for men in the states as to it's more complicated for boys in elementary school system bc studies have shown that teacher are softer on girls and most boys are more energetic . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

Complicated in what way? There's a looooot of different stuff. 

Socially, I'd say men are less complicated when it comes to how others see/treat him. People tend to ignore men a lot more in public, there's more of an invisibility to it. They just kinda let him do whatever. Women get more....attention, good and bad. I actually did an experiment recently since I'm in like an androgynous stage so I can kinda present as either till hormones work faster (impatience). 

Walked into a Walmart presenting as male, no doors held open, most people won't even look at you(or look at you, gender you as male, then go back to what they were doing), you go in, do whatever, leave, hardly talk to anyone (they won't attempt to talk to you) or even make eye contact. Women act a bit guarded around you, tend to keep more of a distance. Go in as female? Some guys will smile, hold the door, salespeople are more likely to try to make a pitch, men make a loooot more eye contact and act a little weird in how they stand/act around you, they may stare at...breasts/butt, women are nicer, will smile and speak to you if you walk by, don't put as much distance between you and them, stuff like that. It was...kinda fun.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

asperger said:


> WHYYYYYYYYYYY? Why?


Why @ what? The part outside or in the parenthesis? If the former, well.. I couldn't tell you. I guess for the same reason men expect certain things of women? (Not sure what those things would be, but yeah.)

As for the latter, I do it because like @VacantPsalm said, part of it is that it's really awesome when a guy can pick up on things most men won't. It's mindfulness, shows you're paying attention if the cues aren't too ridiculous, and just.. I dunno, interested enough to really, _really_ pay attention to the ones most guys miss. But hey, for me personally, if a guy doesn't get something, I don't care either way. 

eg; I posted a very passive status on FB about wanting someone to take me to the movie theaters since my BFF gifted me with a 30$ giftcard for the theaters. I was half fishing for this guy I like to notice it and pick up on it and ask me out. But I also really just wanted to go to the movies, so if a friend invited me out, that'd be fine too.

Turns out he caught on. I was... really surprised. I figured it'd probably go right over his head, but it didn't. He actually got it, it was truly amazing. Even if he hadn't of, though, I wouldn't have cared. lol I like to play those little games just for fun mainly, it's usually never anything important.

For me personally, if I need a guy (or anyone, really) to know something, then I tell them. Cues are absolute bs if you're just going to end up getting mad at the person for not getting it.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Bit afraid to answer simply because I will sound bias.

I say men tho. 

I am not saying that because I am a woman tho. 

I just think men may seem at face value simpler a lot of times but that is exactly why I see them as more complicated (generalizing obviously).


----------



## asperger (Dec 22, 2014)

perpetuallyreticent said:


> For me personally, if I need a guy (or anyone, really) to know something, then I tell them. Cues are absolute bs if you're just going to end up getting mad at the person for not getting it.


Agree. I don't care what games women play, unless it affects me. Unfortunately it does all the time. Ohh how do I hate it!


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Who is more complicated gender: men or women? whether its about love and sex or to have as friends or family member or to be one yourself


(this is a call for gross generalizations heh)

Women. They have mood swings. 

Can't say as much for men, they are annoying or brash, not necessarily complicated in general.


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

My problem with males is that they don't usually pick up on the small things and their egos. But I think women are more complicated.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Playful Proxy said:


> Complicated in what way? There's a looooot of different stuff.
> 
> Socially, I'd say men are less complicated when it comes to how others see/treat him. People tend to ignore men a lot more in public, there's more of an invisibility to it. They just kinda let him do whatever. Women get more....attention, good and bad. I actually did an experiment recently since I'm in like an androgynous stage so I can kinda present as either till hormones work faster (impatience).
> 
> Walked into a Walmart presenting as male, no doors held open, most people won't even look at you(or look at you, gender you as male, then go back to what they were doing), you go in, do whatever, leave, hardly talk to anyone (they won't attempt to talk to you) or even make eye contact. Women act a bit guarded around you, tend to keep more of a distance. Go in as female? Some guys will smile, hold the door, salespeople are more likely to try to make a pitch, men make a loooot more eye contact and act a little weird in how they stand/act around you, they may stare at...breasts/butt,* women are nicer, will smile and speak to you if you walk by, don't put as much distance between you and them, stuff like that. It was...kinda fun*.


I've been perplexed by that part in bold. I've been at the local gym where I live since I began my transition and once, this was early spring so I hadn't been on T for very long and though I always went to the male's dressing room, a woman who often works out the same hours I do made a lot of weird eye-contact, smiled etc., I wasn't sure how to interpret it tbh and I'm still not and I tried to understand it in relation to transition and idk if she uh, identified me as a woman and that's why she did it? I am not sure how to behave in general when women do this because I'm used to... space, I guess? Even prior to transition, I acted stereotypically male and even before I think other women would sense it and men too, and treat me accordingly. So when people are suddenly weirdly friendly to me, I assume they want something, especially intimately or something, since I don't see any other purpose for them to speak to you, stereotypically speaking.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

Entropic said:


> I've been perplexed by that part in bold. I've been at the local gym where I live since I began my transition and once, this was early spring so I hadn't been on T for very long and though I always went to the male's dressing room, a woman who often works out the same hours I do made a lot of weird eye-contact, smiled etc., I wasn't sure how to interpret it tbh and I'm still not and I tried to understand it in relation to transition and idk if she uh, identified me as a woman and that's why she did it? I am not sure how to behave in general when women do this because I'm used to... space, I guess? Even prior to transition, I acted stereotypically male and even before I think other women would sense it and men too, and treat me accordingly. So when people are suddenly weirdly friendly to me, I assume they want something, especially intimately or something, since I don't see any other purpose for them to speak to you, stereotypically speaking.


Yeah, I really find some things odd. I get smiled at by ALL strangers, not just women, but of course I can't help but wonder "They are faculty, are they smiling to be nice since they can see i"m trans or do they see me as female and are smiling?".


----------



## mental blockstack (Dec 15, 2011)

perpetuallyreticent said:


> We expect men to pick up on hidden cues


Find Ne and Fe



perpetuallyreticent said:


> we expect the same amount of emotional reciprocation


Find an F type



perpetuallyreticent said:


> we want said reciprocation in the same way we project it onto them


Find Fi and Se.

Based on each requirement, the type you want is an.... IQFK! Congratulations





perpetuallyreticent said:


> Basically, a lot of women just want women with penises.


Those exist, unlike the impossible personality type who has all perceiving and both feeling functions




perpetuallyreticent said:


> Men can be complicated because often times they want so many things, like a real relationship but are afraid to commit. Many women don't understand why it's hard for men to commit, and this lack of understanding is mutual for men. Why do women want us to commit so much? Why do we have to put our freedom at risk?


It is a decision to make, to either stick in a relationship with one girl or have the freedom to experiment with more. A man considers one woman special, when he decides her over the ability to go fishing in the ocean. It is at times a difficult decision.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm a woman, but I say typically women. IME, we tend to see situations and issues as more complex and interconnected. Men seem to compartmentalize more in general and therefore isolate singular problems. Both tendencies have their pluses and minuses, and of course there are always some people who deviate. And "less complicated" does not always mean "easier to understand", for the record!

Also - I know the science behind this is controversial, but I do tend to believe that women are just more hardwired to be social, perhaps for evolutionary advantage for our offspring, and that accounts for a lot of gender differences. Interpersonal cues, emotional communication, commitment - all things women tend to seek that are most beneficial and useful in a social sphere, and fairly irrelevant outside of one. Whereas men I feel like are typically better individualists and competitors. Again, not as a rule - just a trend.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

@GYX_Kid Ha, I was merely giving a few examples of how (from what I've gathered) women are perceived to be complicated. I pretty much agree in that respect that a lot of women can have unrealistic expectations, although it's only fair to say the same about men. And worth stating that there's complications in both genders because, ultimately, we're all human beings and our species is anything but simple. We're mazes without maps, and only the ones who choose to see past gender and delve into the acknowledgment that we're all simply one species, and not completely different due to gender, are the ones who will truly grasp the knowledge that what we often call complicated, is really just an outcome of lack of communication and misunderstandings. 

A lot of the miscommunication, or just lack of it, has a lot to do with culture and society. Advertisements that separate us by gender, marketing, etc. We're always separated as if we're two completely different species, when even taking into consideration our differences, we're still very much the same. It's almost as if society encourages the behavior of shunning the opposite gender. Men on one side, women on the other. I enjoy understanding men's way of thinking, since it is a bit different than women's- but only because this behavior, like I said, is encouraged. We masquerade our misunderstandings into normalities and then choose to retaliate when the other doesn't quite understand our view point. 

eg; men think women are complicated, never pleased, want to control them, overly emotional. women think men are clueless, lacking in emotional depth, don't understand them, childish, etc. 

all of these things stem from what I just said above. all of these misunderstandings are integrated into our genders as if this is what defines us. idk, it's irritating to watch men and women alike group the opposite gender into one unified thing, when we're not all complete idiots and unaware that what others perceive as differences, are really what make us the same. We're all confused, but all for the same reason.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

I'd definitely say that women are more complicated. It's harder to pinpoint what attracts a woman than vice versa.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Perhaps the female gender since it's more fluid and allows for more freedom of expression.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

I think of females as being "more evolved" than male gender (in humans anyway). I don't know if there's any objective truth to it but I view them as being "the most sentient, the most complex" in terms of intelligence


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Men on average are less complicated on the surface but deep down both genders are complicated.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Wymen. Definitely. For the most part.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

I vote transsexuals to be the most complicated gender. I'm not making fun. I'm just saying its more complex than just having a differing sexuality.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

ningsta kitty said:


> I vote transsexuals to be the most complicated gender. I'm not making fun. I'm just saying its more complex than just having a differing sexuality.


Transsexual isn't a gender though


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Heh, you've got to love how most guys are saying, "Women, guys are simple," while a lot of the girls are more, "It depends". 



nO_d3N1AL said:


> I think of females as being "more evolved" than male gender (in humans anyway). I don't know if there's any objective truth to it but I view them as being "the most sentient, the most complex" in terms of intelligence


Ironically, we all start off as proto-female in utero.


----------



## Liquid Metal (Nov 20, 2014)

I think men are more likely to be logically minded and women more focused on how things make them and others feel. This naturally would mean women are more _complicated_, but I wouldn't say more complex.

I think the typical normal* male is like the Korean alphabet, if you will. Or perhaps Japanese Katakana. Where the equivalent opposite in woman is more like Traditional Chinese characters.


*I used the word normal here. I hope it hurts some snowflake's feelings. I will apologise for the analogy, though, it is merely there to help those that might struggle with complexity versus complication.​


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

Liquid Metal said:


> I think men are more likely to be logically minded and women more focused on how things make them and others feel. This naturally would mean women are more _complicated_, but I wouldn't say more complex.


Don't agree with this statement - it is, IMO, a typical societal stereotype. As an female INTJ (and feminist), it's one of those statements I always kinda' roll my eyes at internally. 

I can say that I have met a fair share of men that automatically believe that they are more logical than I am based on our gender differences alone. (A few of them are even members of PerC.) Just the fact that they believe this based on stereotypes alone, because "everyone know that men are more logical than women", shows that they are not judging the situation based on logic which is a bit ironic.

Sure, stats show that there are less female INTJs than male, but I think that this in part is based on the fact that there is a certain number of mistyping going on; it is stereotypically considered "better" for a man to be logical than emotional and women in general are encouraged to show/share their emotions more than men are.
In other words, a base-line/mistype shift occurs pretty much as soon as we are born in that we are not raised to be 'human beings' or 'individuals', but rather raised to be 'men' and 'women'.


----------

